# Mi è spuntato ...



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

*Mi è spuntato ...*

... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

se è veramente enorme, forse è da incidere al pronto soccorso
altrimenti le solite cose, disinfettalo e aspetta che passi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


Solo missionaria o smorzacandela non rovesciata.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

ma quanto è effervescente questa fantastica


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


in che parte del culo: è fondamentale sapere per prescrivere la cura.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


tanta, ma tanta pazienza


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


corna cresciute male? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?



Non voglio compromettere il tuo 3D, ma lo uso e sfrutto a mio piacimento, ti piace la citazione che misi nella firma? La domanda è rivolta a tutti.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio compromettere il tuo 3D, ma lo uso e sfrutto a mio piacimento, ti piace la citazione che misi nella firma? La domanda è rivolta a tutti.



NO.

era più bella quella dell'uccello che voleli ma che madre natura non ti ha dato: sapeva già che sarebbe andata sprecata la grazia di Dio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Cioa*



Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


Ci penso io...scrivimi in privato....!


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?



Fistole?? Proprio ieri sera vedevo su SKY la trasmissione MALATTIE IMBARAZZANTI dove c'era un uomo con una fistola sul culo allucinante, hanno ripreso l'intervento in sala operatoria (ovviamente oscurando i particolari), gli hanno praticato uno sbrego dallo scroto al buco e divaricato con gli strumenti............mamma mia un unico buco di culo di 10 cm. di diametro


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci penso io...scrivimi in privato....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


posta la foto che ci penso io


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si,sono serio,vedi che non gli crescono neanche più.........!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Bel thread.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


Si


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


eravamo in trepidante attesa per un tuo giudizio.


grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> era più bella quella dell'uccello che voleli ma che madre natura non ti ha dato: sapeva già che sarebbe andata sprecata la grazia di Dio.



Non sapevo se risponderti oppure no, alla fine ho deciso e magari sarà Fantastica a onor del merito e di professione darci un suo parere. Compà ero sicuro che ti piaceva quella dell'uccello, a volte bisogna accettarsi e lo si evince da quanto lo tieni in bocca sto cazzo d'uccello.:singleeye: Scusa ma lo nomini sempre, gira e rigira e .... 

Fantastica a te la parola, ma anche se non volessi metterci parola eventualmente cerchiamo amici che potrebbero mettere altro, a lui intendo. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sapevo se risponderti oppure no, alla fine ho deciso e magari sarà Fantastica a onor del merito e di professione darci un suo parere. Compà ero sicuro che ti piaceva quella dell'uccello, a volte bisogna accettarsi e lo si evince da quanto lo tieni in bocca sto cazzo d'uccello.:singleeye: Scusa ma lo nomini sempre, gira e rigira e ....
> 
> Fantastica a te la parola, ma anche se non volessi metterci parola eventualmente *cerchiamo amici *che potrebbero mettere altro, a lui intendo. :mrgreen:


ci sono :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci sono :mrgreen:


Bene! metti l'aggettivo a Lui. 

Sei un vero amico, pronto sempre a sacrificarsi. :rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene! metti l'aggettivo a Lui.
> 
> Sei un vero amico, pronto sempre a sacrificarsi. :rotfl:


LUI .... passivo?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> LUI .... passivo?


Anche critino, ma questo ormai si era appurato,


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> opcorn:


non mi sembra l'ora di mangiare pop corn
abbiamo un grosso problema con il culo di fantastica


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non mi sembra l'ora di mangiare pop corn
> abbiamo un grosso problema con il culo di fantastica


Ar culo di fantastica ci penso io....!


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non mi sembra l'ora di mangiare pop corn
> abbiamo un grosso problema con il culo di fantastica



ma io sto in pausa caffè e ho fame!


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> opcorn:


cara, t'è piaciuto?

avresti mai immaginato? che figo. lo so lo so.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ar culo di fantastica ci penso io....!


egoista


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma io sto in pausa caffè e ho fame!


pure la sigaretta magari


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> egoista


Tranquillo faccio un passo indietro allora.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma io sto in pausa caffè e ho fame!


andiamo al bar, chiama anche gli altri, soprattutto il fituso, che poi si lamenta che paga sempre lui. taccagno.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> andiamo al bar, chiama anche gli altri, soprattutto il fituso, che poi si lamenta che paga sempre lui. taccagno.


il "fituso" non paga mai?


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo faccio un passo indietro allora.


ma, considerato "l'attrezzo", un solo passo ti basta?


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pure la sigaretta magari



certo la sigaretta ci sta tutta :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> ma, considerato "l'attrezzo", un solo passo ti basta?


Sono 1.91.....basta.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il "fituso" non paga mai?


NO, se non glielo chiedi esplicitamente. Ora vedi, non c'è:  è andato al bar senza dire nulla. Taccagno e fituso.


----------



## Calipso (6 Settembre 2013)

ittiolo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma io sto in pausa caffè e ho fame!



pure io ma sto a dieta...


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono 1.91.....basta.


oscuro scusa se mi permetto, ma sai l'invidia ..................  : quando lo sbatti dentro, non pensi mai che potresti farle del male? che potresti vederlo uscire, non sò, dalla bocca e soffocarla? poverinE.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> certo la sigaretta ci sta tutta :up:


ovvio


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io ma sto a dieta...




simyyyyy ma io c'ho gli svenimenti non posso mettermi a dieta 

(adoro questa scusa)


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> simyyyyy ma io c'ho gli svenimenti non posso mettermi a dieta
> 
> (adoro questa scusa)


tu non hai bisogno della dieta :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> certo la sigaretta *ci sta tutta *:up:


hai mai pensato di passare al sigaro?


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di passare al sigaro?


il sigaro lo fuma in privato :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di passare al sigaro?




 tu?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro scusa se mi permetto, ma sai l'invidia ..................  : quando lo sbatti dentro, non pensi mai che potresti farle del male? che potresti vederlo uscire, non sò, dalla bocca e soffocarla? poverinE.


Mi eccita proprio vederle soffrire...!


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi eccita proprio vederle soffrire...!


più soffrono e più è bello :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu?


io non fumo.



visto l'alto livello educativo e culturalmente sfrontato del DDD, lo collego al club dei terra terra, come se fosse una discussione di amici nell'altra stanzetta. Mi piace sta cosa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> più soffrono e più è bello :mrgreen:


Si ,e quando soffrono gli stringi il collo............


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,e quando soffrono gli stringi il collo............


no, le tette :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi eccita proprio vederle soffrire...!





gas ha detto:


> più soffrono e più è bello :mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stronzetti!!!


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stronzetti!!!


perchè?
dopo la sofferenza inizia il piacere :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> no, le tette :rotfl:


Ma no.....!Stringendo il collo gli fai mancare l'aria...!gas sei in gamba ma ti devi ancora fare....!


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma no.....!Stringendo il collo gli fai mancare l'aria*...!gas sei in gamba ma ti devi ancora fare....!


appunto, per cui da qualche parte devono sfiatare
mi deludi prof


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> appunto, per cui da qualche parte devono sfiatare
> mi deludi prof


Si,ma la paura da mancanza di respiro è forte....!


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no.....!Stringendo il collo gli fai mancare l'aria...!gas sei in gamba ma ti devi ancora fare....!


oscuro, ma sai che questa cosa la faccio spesso e non ti posso dire, per ovvie ragioni di pudore, cosa accada in lei, ma le tolgo l'aria quando sta per venire e poi .................   



 non posso mi vergogno


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, ma sai che questa cosa la faccio spesso e non ti posso dire, per ovvie ragioni di pudore, cosa accada in lei, ma le tolgo l'aria quando sta per venire e poi .................
> 
> 
> 
> non posso mi vergogno


così non viene... sei un egoista


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, ma sai che questa cosa la faccio spesso e non ti posso dire, per ovvie ragioni di pudore, cosa accada in lei, ma le tolgo l'aria quando sta per venire e poi .................
> 
> 
> 
> non posso mi vergogno


Ecco,ed io ho capito che tu sei un vecchio porco,ma adesso non essere timido esterna le tua insane pulsioni.Cazzo signori,vi devo insegnare tutto?dai continua tira fuori la parte migliore di te....


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,ed io ho capito che tu sei un vecchio porco,ma adesso non essere timido esterna le tua insane pulsioni.Cazzo signori,vi devo insegnare tutto?dai continua tira fuori la parte migliore di te....


non fargli tirare fuori nulla, altrimenti ci rimette la reputazione :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non fargli tirare fuori nulla, altrimenti ci rimette la reputazione :rotfl:


Lui ha una reputazione?e da quando?qui l'unico che ha una reputazione sono io,e cazzo direi anche strameritata!


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così non viene... sei un egoista


minchia gas, sei messo male. succede che ...................


no no, non posso.   provate.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ha una reputazione?e da quando?qui l'unico che ha una reputazione sono io,e cazzo direi anche strameritata!


con quell'avatar cominci ad essere poco credibile :risata:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia gas, sei messo male. succede che ...................
> 
> 
> no no, non posso. provate.


e prova.... lasciati andare... raccontaci.... rendi pubblico....


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> con quell'avatar cominci ad essere poco credibile :risata:


straquoto :up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> straquoto :up:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


avatar da zitella isterica


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> avatar da zitella isterica


sà proprio come chi non fa nulla da tempo, impettita e chiusa in se stessa, che non vuole far sapere come vorrebbe ritrovarsela tra le gambe ma non vuole farlo vedere. che troione quelle così.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sà proprio come chi non fa nulla da tempo, impettita e chiusa in se stessa, che non vuole far sapere come vorrebbe ritrovarsela tra le gambe ma non vuole farlo vedere. che troione quelle così.


aggiungerei
pettinatura retrò, anni 60
quel viso scavato e sguardo cattivo che danno l'idea di persona perfida
mah


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> aggiungerei
> pettinatura retrò, anni 60
> quel viso scavato e sguardo cattivo che danno l'idea di persona perfida
> mah



ma no, sembra la vispa Teresa


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no, sembra la vispa Teresa


a me non sembra proprio :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

cazzona, hai nuovamente cambiato la foto: così noi di cosa stavamo parlando? almeno mettila all'interno del DDD, a testimonianza.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

La Vispa Teresa 

Avea con l'erbetta 

Rollato una canna 

Più o meno perfetta 

Fumando giuliva 

Da locomotiva 

Gridava un pò fiacca 

"Mi scappa la cacca" 

Dal bosco spuntando 

Il lupo arrivò 

"Mi fai fare un tiro" 

Lui le domandò 

Ma lupo cattivo!! 

Devi essere pazzo!! 

Tu vuoi fare un tiro? 

Attaccati al cazo!!! 

(Max e Bruno)


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Siete*



Lui ha detto:


> cazzona, hai nuovamente cambiato la foto: così noi di cosa stavamo parlando? almeno mettila all'interno del DDD, a testimonianza.


Io l'avrei tenuto,siete dei provinciali del cazzo,appena uno fa qualcosa di goliardico,vi mettete a pettegolare come le commari di un paesino del cazzo.Ma crescerete mai?Ho dovuto toglierlo,perdevate più tempo a commentare l'avatar che i miei lampi di genio,ma sucatemi il culo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io l'avrei tenuto,siete dei provinciali del cazzo,appena uno fa qualcosa di goliardico,vi mettete a pettegolare come le commari di un paesino del cazzo.Ma crescerete mai?Ho dovuto toglierlo,perdevate più tempo a commentare l'avatar che i miei lampi di genio,ma sucatemi il culo.


:dito:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ovvio





Lui ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di passare al sigaro?





gas ha detto:


> il sigaro lo fuma in privato :mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi eccita proprio vederle soffrire...!





gas ha detto:


> più soffrono e più è bello :mrgreen:





Lui ha detto:


> io non fumo.
> 
> 
> 
> visto l'alto livello educativo e culturalmente sfrontato del DDD, lo collego al club dei terra terra, come se fosse una discussione di amici nell'altra stanzetta. Mi piace sta cosa.





oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,e quando soffrono gli stringi il collo............





gas ha detto:


> no, le tette :rotfl:





viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stronzetti!!!





gas ha detto:


> perchè?
> dopo la sofferenza inizia il piacere :mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no.....!Stringendo il collo gli fai mancare l'aria...!gas sei in gamba ma ti devi ancora fare....!





gas ha detto:


> appunto, per cui da qualche parte devono sfiatare
> mi deludi prof





Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, ma sai che questa cosa la faccio spesso e non ti posso dire, per ovvie ragioni di pudore, cosa accada in lei, ma le tolgo l'aria quando sta per venire e poi .................
> 
> 
> 
> non posso mi vergogno





gas ha detto:


> così non viene... sei un egoista





oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,ed io ho capito che tu sei un vecchio porco,ma adesso non essere timido esterna le tua insane pulsioni.Cazzo signori,vi devo insegnare tutto?dai continua tira fuori la parte migliore di te....





Lui ha detto:


> sà proprio come chi non fa nulla da tempo, impettita e chiusa in se stessa, che non vuole far sapere come vorrebbe ritrovarsela tra le gambe ma non vuole farlo vedere. che troione quelle così.





oscuro ha detto:


> Io l'avrei tenuto,siete dei provinciali del cazzo,appena uno fa qualcosa di goliardico,vi mettete a pettegolare come le commari di un paesino del cazzo.Ma crescerete mai?Ho dovuto toglierlo,perdevate più tempo a commentare l'avatar che i miei lampi di genio,ma sucatemi il culo.



Porci!  il rosso solo per drmi un tono, me lo ha insegnato il critino.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io l'avrei tenuto,siete dei provinciali del cazzo,appena uno fa qualcosa di goliardico,vi mettete a pettegolare come le commari di un paesino del cazzo.Ma crescerete mai?Ho dovuto toglierlo,perdevate più tempo a commentare l'avatar che i miei lampi di genio,ma sucatemi il culo.


è che non hai sopportato: vuoi fare il duro, il bullo, ma non ce la fai. comunque gli amici servono anche a questo, te fanno capì. eri proprio na chiavica con quel coso, manco ultimo con l'uccello. mi ha confessato che gli piace quell'avatar in memoria del suo. non poteva certo mettere un colibrì. poveretto.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?



prova con l'aureomicina unguento


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> prova con l'aureomicina unguento


che scostumata che sei.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> prova con l'aureomicina unguento



Stavo scrivendo una cosa... poi mi sono trattenuto e non ho scritto, poi entra meglio? 

Ciao lunè:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è che non hai sopportato: vuoi fare il duro, il bullo, ma non ce la fai. comunque gli amici servono anche a questo, te fanno capì. eri proprio na chiavica con quel coso, manco ultimo con l'uccello. mi ha confessato che gli piace quell'avatar in memoria del suo. non poteva certo mettere un colibrì. poveretto.



Azzo vuoi da me! mi nomini sempre, e nomini sempre uccelli e colibrì e falchi e.. e basta su! oltre sognarli ogni tanto usali, lunetta ti ha scritto che unguento usare per non sentir dolore.


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma sucatemi il culo.


Robba seria,prof.
qui siamo oltre il trattato sulle ampolle di Oxford del 2003...


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Robba seria,prof.
> qui siamo oltre il trattato sulle ampolle di Oxford del 2003...



ma tu ......................                 chi sei?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che scostumata che sei.


Lo so 
è ottima però 
provare per credere



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo scrivendo una cosa... poi mi sono trattenuto e non ho scritto, poi entra meglio?
> 
> Ciao lunè:bacio:



non trattenerti ...
ci mancherebbe


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so
> è ottima però
> provare per credere
> 
> ...


Ok la prossima volta farò così, anche senza unguento. 





















:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu ...................... chi sei?


un nuovo adepto


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok la prossima volta farò così, anche senza unguento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e no allora forse è meglio che titrattieni...
senza uguento fa male :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu ...................... chi sei?


chef Rubio


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> chef Rubio


anche tu.


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tu.


scherzo....in realta' sono il cantante dei Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


Gnente...mo' c'hai er culo brasileiro...ole'..:up:

mo' che te passa, avvisace...me racumandi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


ti odio. Mi sta colando il rimmel.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... un enorme brufolo sul culo. Che fare?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti odio. Mi sta colando il rimmel.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Maledetta, veramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapete che avete un senso dell'umorismo un filo bislacco?


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sapete che avete un senso dell'umorismo un filo bislacco?


Te ne sei accorto anche tu? Io sìsì, ne ero già al corrente, grazie


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> bislacco?


è un termine arcaico e poco comune oggi: ma quanti hanni hai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sapete che avete un senso dell'umorismo un filo bislacco?


sì, sì, tranquillo, ne sono perfettamente conscia:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e no allora forse è meglio che titrattieni...
> senza uguento fa male :rotfl:



Uhm.. tesoro... impazzisco sentir gemere di piacere misto dolore, e nel frattempo mangiare qualcosa mentre.... censored!!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un termine arcaico e poco comune oggi: ma quanti hanni hai?


ma guarderà spesso la D'Urso


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

@Sbri @Leda

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Sbri @Leda
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:carneval:

Piccolo gioiello di sarcasmo, Fantastica. Chapeau :up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

come va il culo, fanta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come va il culo, fanta?


aridaje. Allora è un'epidemia.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aridaje. Allora è un'epidemia.


Io posso risolvere qualsiasi problema....a modo mio...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come va il culo, fanta?


Stanotte ho sognato Bergoglio che poneva la stessa domanda durante l'Angelus.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso risolvere qualsiasi problema....a modo mio...!


Vediamo se hai le palle!

Apri un 3D col titolo: ho un foruncolo sul cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Stanotte ho sognato Bergoglio che poneva la stessa domanda durante l'Angelus.


le avrebbe telefonato


----------

